# Dinge, die ich gut kann



## Harry1982 (17 Apr. 2016)

​
Verdammt...

...

... das ist aber eine ziemlich kurze Liste bei mir kopf99


----------



## Death Row (17 Apr. 2016)

Würde meinen Lebenslauf aufwerten


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

also bei mir wäre haustiere streicheln schon zu viel verlangt!


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Steckt schon ne Menge können dahinter . Ich schließe mich an mit Origami


----------

